
Facebook Fail: How to Properly Filter Scunthorpe - Sbobby83
https://www.inversoft.com/blog/2016/04/06/facebook-fail-properly-filter-scunthorpe/
======
robotdan
It looks like even Facebook struggles with this stuff, not as easy as it
looks.

